# Question for e-bay sellers?



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I know the rules etc on e-bay have changed a lot of late so I'd like your opinions.
I bought something on e-bay 9 days ago. Expected date to receive the item was at least 3 weeks from then. However, I have not heard anything from the seller. He/she has not responded to my questioning when shipment is planned. Should I wait another week, which would be about when I would think the item would be shipped before I get concerned or is there some appropriate length of the time the seller is supposed to contact you in after a sale? there seem to be lots of rules for buyers paying in x days etc so I would think the seller, who has my money, should contact me. The person is still around and buying things daily as I have checked. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> I bought something on e-bay 9 days ago. Expected date to receive the item was at least 3 weeks from then.


While the seller SHOULD notify you with a posting date, respond to your questions, etc, you're still within the window. 
Wait 12 more days. If there's still no shipment, or communication, file with eBay.


Even for someone who shipped immediately, via Priority, 9 days is too early to file.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Thank you Erin. I do not wish to create a problem for anyone especially with all the new and unfair rules for sellers. I have just never not heard from a seller before after they got my payment.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I agree. And frankly, I would _definitely_ knock the communication score. 

But I wouldn't file anything with eBay until they've gone past the date given in their listing.


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

I bought something on ebay too, and the same thing happened. three weeks went by and no item. I emailed, got an answer that the item had gone to the wrong place an then back to him. He re sent it right away and I got it.

I used to sell on ebay several years ago and did really good. Not so much anymore.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Essentially the basic rule for selling on eBay is to offer something no one else is offering. On about 90% of my listings I am the only seller of that item.

My combination eBay and PayPal charges have crept up about one percent each year lately. When you're the 800-pound gorilla you can pretty well charge what you want.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I sold things to four different buyers recently. Two paid right away. After sending two invoices and waiting a week for the third one, I filed a non-paying bidder case. Two days later they paid. They never attempted to contact me and didn't say a word when they paid. I'll probably get bad feedback, yet I have no recourse. The fourth has been sent two invoices and it is about the end of a week which means I'll file a case against them as well. I never used to have these kinds of problems. Once in a while yes, but not half the time. I sold to two more buyers yesterday, so let's see how it goes. When I win an auction, I pay immediately. I guess my expectations are unrealistic for other buyers.

Nomad


----------



## lhspirited (Jan 31, 2010)

I require immediate payment. It saves so many headaches. I'm not sure there's a downside, and don't know why everyone doesn't do it.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

lhspirited said:


> I require immediate payment. It saves so many headaches. I'm not sure there's a downside, and don't know why everyone doesn't do it.


I guess I never thought about that. Is it easy to set up that way?

Nomad


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

lhspirited said:


> I require immediate payment. It saves so many headaches. I'm not sure there's a downside, and don't know why everyone doesn't do it.


I think that only applys to "buy it now" and not to auction items.....


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Yes, BIN, not auction. The problem with requiring instant payment is when someone buys more than one item at the time. They pay postage on each, which is typically quite lower than consolidated.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't know about anyone else, but I tend to skip instant payment listings. I'm not sure why. I just find them very annoying. 
Consequently, I don't use them as a seller, either. But then, I have maybe one non-paying bidder for every 200 transactions, so I've never had that perspective...


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

"But then, I have maybe one non-paying bidder for every 200 transactions, so I've never had that perspective... "

About my experience. I send an invoice on the first and third dale from sale. Then 5-6 days later use the resolution center to cancel a transaction as a buyer non-payment. (Buyer changed mind). If they want to back out of the deal, all they have to do is confirm to eBay than agree to the transaction be canceled. Far as I know it doesn't give them any buyer strikes. Sort of a graceful exiit.

I haven't kept records, but it just seems like 90% of my receiving payment problems are from those new to eBay (at least those with no or little feedback).


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

It's been 7 days on the latest non-payer. Instead of filing a non-payment case I filed to have the auction canceled. So far I haven't heard anything. Oh and they only have 4 positive feedbacks. I should have seen that and canceled the auction before it ended. It seems like the newer people think they can bid and then change their mind about paying. I never had problems like this in the early days.

Nomad


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Ponderosa, there are a lot of ebay sellers who are completely automated. Your purchase is never seen by human eyes. Computers do all, and items are drop shipped.

There might not be any one there to answer your emails.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

What sort of ticks me off is I sell tools designed to be used in the square hole of an anvil. It varies in size depending more or less on the weight of the anvil. I'll offer a tool custom made to their anvil they have and then have to spend a couple of days trying to get them to tell me the size of their hardy hole so I can make up their items. What do they do, order then go out of town for a couple of days?


Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------

